# Olympia-Headboat/PLO 9-22



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

went on the olympia headboat near Plo this morning
from 8am-4pm. the capt now only scheduling day trips for the fall until late Nov. the trip was great!!!
recommend them to any1 who wants to fish in the bay and get fish!!! also the 1st mate is excellent!!!
2 - rockfish / 21 & 27 inches
10- blues / 12 to 17 inches. :fishing::fishing:


----------

